# new HE5 kenmore washer



## sninny (Jan 15, 2008)

Just got a new HE5T Kenmore washer last Friday, I was installed on Saturday and today It flashing a F35 error code! This code is not one listed in the trouble shooting guide! Sears is coming out to take care of the problem, but i would like to know what the error code stands for. Does anyone know??
thanks!


----------



## Charles (Jul 9, 2008)

It looks like you are not alone. I did some searching around and I wasn't able to find what the code means, but found several other people that told a similar story to you.

I would suggest calling support and posting back here when you find out what it means.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

I went through this with my Maytag dishwasher.

First check if the manu. is even willing to sell parts outside the trade. 
The prices charged for some of these parts will eliminate all but those who are supremely confident of their diagnosis.

If the manu will sell you parts, in the worst case you can maybe buy a manual from
http://www.triblesapplianceparts.com/AB1935000/webpage.cfm?WebPage_ID=1&DID=11
to decode the error message.

Repairing a circuit board at the component level may be possible with the help of this forum.


----------



## Charles (Jul 9, 2008)

Yoyizit said:


> Repairing a circuit board at the component level may be possible with the help of this forum.


Before you start working on your washer you should check your warranty. If you just bought on Friday and it is covered by a warranty, then you might void it if you do any work to it.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Charles said:


> Before you start working on your washer you should check your warranty. If you just bought on Friday and it is covered by a warranty, then you might void it if you do any work to it.


First things first.
:thumbsup:


----------

